# Jim Here: We need your help!



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

The singular purpose of this comment is to convey to you the seriousness of the matter before us—namely, the Critical Habitat Closures as proposed by USFWS. I have had many conversations with some of the most staunchest advocates of free and open beaches to be found on Hatteras Island. Almost without exception, these persons have confided to me that they will sell their property and leave our island if USFWS has its way. Most of these people, myself included, are retired and getting on in years. This never ending battle is, quite simply, wearing us down. This is not how we expected to spend our “golden years.”

If you are really concerned about keeping our beaches free and open, then I suggest that you get off you a$$ and do something about it. Double, triple, even quadruple your annual contribution to OBPA. If you can’t find a way to increase your annual contribution to OBPA, don’t tell me that you can’t afford the cost of a postage stamp. Send a comment to USFWS. Tell them what you think about their proposed closures. At the very least, tell USFWS that you will never return to our “ribbon of sand” if they have their way.

According to the NPS, there are somewhere between 2.5 and 3.0 million visitors to Hatteras and Ocracoke Islands every year. We, the residents of these islands, number in the thousands. Do not count on us to fight your battle. We have neither the resources nor the numbers to have any chance of success. As the son of a retired steel worker and WW2 veteran, as the son of a person who never had the chance to graduate from high school, I urge you to do whatever you can to keep our beaches free and open for people like me. On this Father’s Day, I ask you to do this for my dad—not for me.

WE NEED YOUR HELP!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Folks this is important,you need to contact your NC representative... Write letters,call,e-mail whatever.. They are set on taking our NPS beaches away from us by hook or by crook.. They are using the birds as a tool to get this done.. If that doesn't succeed,then it'll be some exotic grass that only grows in certian spots,or another species of bird besides the plover..
You folks may or may not realize this,but when they take access,they are not discriminate on who's access they take,pedistrians are fair game as well... 
USFWL has done a "bogus survey" that states only .05% of the Hatteras economy is from orv users... Don't know WHERE they came up with this BS,but we need to contact them and let them know they need to get the facts straight..
Sorry for the rant,but this post has been up a while with less than 300 views.. Figured I'd bring to light what is at stake here..

I'm going to lock this for a while.. If you like fishing outterbanks,you need to read this,and give some help..


----------



## MRLHOW (Jun 23, 2006)

*critical habitat closures affect everyone, not just residents!*

Okay, so I do not live in N.C. So how does this affect me? Believe me, it does!
I love the Outer Banks and look forward to my vacations and short trips there. Yes, I do spend some money when I come, and so do my family and my friends. I am sure the entire state of n.c. makes out like a bandit because of the taxes we (the tourists) spend there. This closure will not affect just the residents. Closures mean less tourism equals less incoming money equals people finding other areas to go to, and North Carolina ain't the only place to fish, parasail,surfboard, or play in the water and sand!
Residents, write your government officials! Anyone who visits here, do the same and let them know that your money will go elsewhere. After all, money is the only thing they really listen to. (Sad but true). Just think of the real estate values if you are restricted. Why buy?
If I am wrong, my apologies, but this is how I view things.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Mrlhow*

You are absolutly correct in your statement... After last nights meeting with USFWL,I am livid.. 

A showing of a room full of people,and yes many spoke eliquently on the issue.. Made me very proud to be a resident of Hatteras Island.. 
My son even spoke,asking them to PLEASE DON'T CLOSE OUR BEACHES,as well as it will cause us to have to leave Hatteras Island.. 

My income as well as most down here,eventually trickles down from the $ spent by tourist that want to access our beaches.. A point was brought up last night,Dare County is one of the four contributing counties in NC.. If this wintering closure is put into effect,with the closures on the map that I saw,Dare County will no longer be A CONTRIBUTING COUNTY!! The part that really astonished me was the fact that NO ELECTED OFFICIALS WERE THERE TO SPEAK OR ANY RESPONCES MADE ON THEIR BEHALF!!! 


I put this up as a "sticky" because I feel this to be a very relevant issue to all those that fish the outerbanks of NC. The thread only had 170 hits after several days of being up here.. So,figuring there is one letter written for every one hundred hits,that's not saying a lot about folks giving a chit about this issue..So I just let it swing down.. It appeared to me that the "viewing audience" of P&S either doesn't care,or are too busy fishing.. Take this to the bank though,if we/you do not get involved,there WILL BE NO fishing on Hatteras!!

These letters to USFWL are very important. Not only will it affect Cape Hateras,but all NPS regulated parks on the east coast of NC.. All comments must be there by July 31...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Here are some addies to contact by snail or e-mail*

Mr. Pete Benjamin

U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service Ecological Services

P.O.Box 33726

Raleigh, NC 27636-3726

919 856 4520 ext 11

e:mail - [email protected] 


Michael Murray

Superintendent

Cape Hatteras National Seashore

1401 National Park Drive

Manteo, NC 27954

phone - 252-473-2111 ext. 148

e-mail - [email protected] 


Outer Banks Visitors Bureau

Carolyn McCormick, Managing Director

704 S. Highway 64

Manteo, NC 27954

phone - 473-2138

fax - 473-5106 


The Honorable Mark Basnight, Senator

State Legislative Building, Room 2007

Raleigh, NC 27601-2808

phone - 919-733-6854

fax - 919-733-8740

or

P. O. Box 1025

Manteo, NC 27954

phone - 473-3474

fax - 473-3001

e-mail - [email protected] 


Dirk Kempthorne 

Secretary of the Interior

Department of the Interior

1849 C Street, N.W.

Washington, DC 20240

phone - 202-208-3100

e-mail - http://www.doi.gov/contact.html 


The Honorable Richard Burr

United States Senate

Member of Subcommittee on National Parks 

217 Russell Senate Office Building

Washington, D.C. 20510-3306

phone - 202-224-3154

fax - 202-228-2981

e-mail - http://burr.senate.gov/index.cfm?FuseAction=Contact.Home

or

2000West First Street, Suite508

Winston Salem, NC 27104

phone - 800-685-8916

fax - 336-725-4493


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Kenny, some of us P&Sers have just been quiet about it. Sent my letters off a couple days ago. Last year was a off year for me and I figure I still spent over 2 grand down there. Sad thing is it seems their mind is already made up....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*Cape Hatteras Critical Habitat Closures*

Guys and gals,

Let's keep those letters flowing. 

Here is mine.

Dear Sirs,

I am writing to express in the strongest manner possible my feelings on the proposed Critical Habitat Closures. 

I am a lifelong resident of North Carolina and an avid surf fisherman. I have been vacationing at Cape Hatteras National Seashore for the past 17 years. My family and I make six or more trips per year to the island. We rent from local Realtors, usually Hatteras Realty. At times we rent smaller 3-4 bedroom sound side homes and we sometimes rent large oceanfront 5-6 bedroom homes. On occasion it is just me, sometimes my wife and I and at least once per year we rent a large Oceanfront home for multiple families. 

We visit the local tackle shops buying bait, tackle and ice on every trip. I’ve purchased custom fishing rods for myself, my wife and other family members. Frank and Frans, Red Drum Tackle, Hatteras Jacks, and Frisco Rod & Gun are just a few of the shops that my family and I frequent.

We dine out for breakfast, lunch and dinner daily. We frequent The Froggy Dog, Diamond Shoals, Dolphin Den, Finnegan’s, Toppers and the Quarterdeck. On special occasions we have dined at Austin Creek Grill. We purchase snacks, drinks and food from the local Food Lion.

I do not agree with the Critical Habitat Proposal and I question the true agenda behind it. 

We budget and spend close to $10,000 each year vacationing on Cape Hatteras National Seashore. If these closures are allowed to take place and ORV access is severely restricted or denied on the remaining ORV accessible beaches of the Outer Banks of NC then we will CEASE to spend our vacation dollars there.

This is very important to us. Please consider our opinion and views on this subject. 

Sincerely,

Dana Thomas Farmer


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Hey Kenny, some of us P&Sers have just been quiet about it. Sent my letters off a couple days ago. Last year was a off year for me and I figure I still spent over 2 grand down there. Sad thing is it seems their mind is already made up....


 I realize this Dawg... Although there are many that fish here,and have no idea as to what is happening,or about to happen.. 

Just trying to rattle some cages,and get folks to take note.. I read what was going down,but it really didn't dawn on me about the REAL SEVERITY of this thing until I attended that meeting...


Tommy,hope you didn't mind,but I took your post and letter and merged it into this thread,because it's all about the same thing here... Glad to see you wrote the letter,and a good one at that.... 

I'm going to try and stick this thread again,hopefully this time it will get the attention it deserves...


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Kenny and everyone else...*

Thanks for all you have done and continue to lobby for in retaining our privledge to access to the shore. 

In the past I have emailed a few letters last year to the Dept. of Interior and will continue to do so along with the others listed in this thread.

Sincerely,

Arthur Moody (Reelurner) NC


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Sent out 16 letters this morning to folks on the OBPA contacts list as well as the folks listed in this thread. Hopefully more people will get involved.  Can we make this a sticky in the VA and SC boards, and maybe the Open forum as well?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i am getting ready to write my congressman-Heath Shuler (yup the former pro quarterback) NC district 11, who sits on the national parks subcomittee, but thought i should do a little more research before doing so. i believe this is the enableing document that is causing the problem.
http://www.fws.gov/nc-es/piplch/Env_Assessment.pdf
i urge everyone to read what is written. pay attention to section 4,section 5.2.1 (especially the last paragraph), section 5.3.1 (which states that recreation will not be impacted), and section 5.3.3.
the entire document is written in governmentese (please excuse the made up word) and contradicts itself on so many levels as to be almost indeterminable, unless one has a certain adjenda. when you write to your representives, please ask them how section 5.3.1 can be true if the other sections are also true.
charles p. farmer


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

As a VA resident, I feel my emails have been ignored but I sent them anyway. Would a real letter be treated any different?

Can we see a map of the proposed closures?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*The proposed closures are in this link..*

http://www.fws.gov/nc-es/piplch/Env_Assessment.pdf


If you look at pages 24&25,you will see that these "criminals" intend on closing off OI,Buxton Point,and the S end of Ocracoke.. Why didn't they just ask what were the most productive fishing spots on the Outerbanks??? 

Lipyourown,snail mails are the best,but many congressmen are hard to contact by snailmail because of the anthrax scare.. As you only have until July 31 (strange how they make these deadlines so quickly when wanting comments),probably better go E-mail... E-mails,resident or not,count.. E-mails to Pete Benjamin,head of USFWL,and NPS officials are the best as well as the tourist center.. E-mailing your own congressman,as well as the officials associated with Dept of Interior would be good as well..IMO

Bastardo,I would love to make it a sticky on the boards mentioned,but my moderating only covers NC... This IS an important issue,Cape Hatteras is know world wide as one of the best fishing spots on earth... IMHO,this isn't just a NC issue this concerns all that fish.. We keep giving,while others keep taking.. This is happening ALL OVER,NOT JUST IN NC...


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Letters of support for Keeping OBX open*

I sent e-mail correspondence to those in the thread. Due to expediency, they were just short and to the point. (See below) I'll send letters to my congressional delegation as well as to key congressional members.

Dear Mr. Benjamin,

I spent my entire young adult life protecting the freedoms and way of life of our US citizens. One of those freedoms I treasure most, as a retired serviceman, is the freedoms associated with surf fishing on North Carolina's Outer Banks. I make it a point to annually leave my home in Florda for a week's fishing on the OBX.

While on active duty in the Navy for 26 years, I was also protecting the habitat used by the Piping Plover to nest and raise their young. 

I was OK with respecting beach closures for the Plovers on the south county areas of Rhode Island, while living there. My surf fishing was, to a degree, interrupted, but it was for the interest of the bird.

However, closing any additional portions of the OBX under the guise of protecting Piping Plover habitat is too much, and will draw my ire. I implore you not to make any additional closures.

Respectfully,
C.J. Rafter, Capt., USN (ret)


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sea Level said:


> I sent e-mail correspondence to those in the thread. Due to expediency, they were just short and to the point. (See below) I'll send letters to my congressional delegation as well as to key congressional members.
> 
> Dear Mr. Benjamin,
> 
> ...


 That's what I'm talkin bout...  

Nice job,Capt...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

replied to this already on the RDT boards, but glad i opened this cuz i found some more adresses to send to than the 3 i already did
gettin it done now. also sent a contribution to OBPA today as well.

everyone needs to embrace this issue or this may be gone forever. write letters, if you able, make a donation to OBPA. if you do nothing & it is taken from us, you'll kick yourself in the rear end for not acting. it only takes a little time out of one day-took me less than an hour.
i don't want to only be able to look back on my memories of cape hatteras--i want to make more memories!
getrdone.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

One point I'd like to make...If i understand what i read correctly."CRITICAL HABITAT" has been designated in all coastal states from NC all the way around to Texas. So get ready boys..it's coming to a beach near you. If i am wrong i stand corrected..love to hear from any other states that was mentioned in this.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfcast said:


> One point I'd like to make...If i understand what i read correctly."CRITICAL HABITAT" has been designated in all coastal states from NC all the way around to Texas. So get ready boys..it's coming to a beach near you. If i am wrong i stand corrected..love to hear from any other states that was mentioned in this.



Absolutely,that's what I have been trying to say,and you pointed it out better than I...  Cape Hatteras will be the "model" for Cape Lookout,and could be for other states as well...


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

*closures*

My E-mail has been sent.The jist of it pointed out that the endangered species act was created to dilute environmental protection laws already in
existence.Further,climate changes will force many species of flora and fauna to extinction.Closing areas in the public domain for these reasons is probably an attempt to have these areas transfered to private development later on.I've seen places where the dunes were off-limits for their protection unless you put condominiums on them.Perhaps a gathering of all concerned at a strategic location would help.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

tnturtle said:


> My E-mail has been sent.The jist of it pointed out that the endangered species act was created to dilute environmental protection laws already in
> existence.Further,climate changes will force many species of flora and fauna to extinction.Closing areas in the public domain for these reasons is probably an attempt to have these areas transfered to private development later on.I've seen places where the dunes were off-limits for their protection unless you put condominiums on them.Perhaps a gathering of all concerned at a strategic location would help.


 Actually it's about USFWL,as well as "special intrest groups" telling us what to do with our lives.. These people,imho,are trying to make this whole island into a refuge... Of course the rest will go to the rich and famous that can afford the taxes.. They will have their own private island if this all comes to pass.. Only those that will serve them will stay.. Yes,I will be guiding full time then,because my other job will be gone,and I ain't a gonna leave here come h#ll or high water...


----------



## jeff_woodruff (Jun 21, 2007)

I hope this helps I'm sending more.

Mr. Benjamin I am writing you this e-mail in regards to the Critical Habitat Closure, which will not only affect the lives of many fisherman, but will also have a drastic impact on the economy of the Great State of North Carolina. The area of the Outer Banks is known worldwide as one of the great places to fish in the world. Taking away the best spots on the islands will only hurt the state in the long run. Please we beg you to do whatever you can to prevent this travisty from ever happening. I am from Ohio and me and my family enjoy the wonderful times that we have on the OBX. We love it there and come back every year. I don't want anything to make us decide to go elsewhere. Thank you for your time and we would appreciate any assistance that you can give on this situation.

Jeff Woodruff and Family


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*My .02 cent worth*

E-mail to the powers that be. All contacts Drumbum posted have been included: I think we should do our part on this issue!! 

<<<Hello, 
As a long time visitor of Hatteras Island, it disturbs me to hear of the perspective plans to close certain ORV areas due to environmental concerns. In spite of of recent studies, which in my opinion were ill conceived and did not take long range number's into respect, I believe that this would be a grievous error on the part of the State of NC, and the Park Service in general. A .05 hit on revenue to Hatteras Island business's?? Are we talking the people that come down there between Feb 4th thru the 9th??? It would not behoove the powers that be to capitulate to the "hype" which is the Plume Plover, and exotic grasses. I think if you look at the current regulations, they are sufficient. Put the fences up, but don't close whole stretches of beach, please. Just my .02 cents from a VB native and long time Surf-Fisherman. My family, and out of town family go to Hatteras Island at least three time every year to fish the beautiful beaches of Buxton, Frisco and Hatteras Island. To shut these beaches down to ORV access would mean the thousands of dollars we spend every year down there will not be spent, and that's just me. Imagine all the other people out there that are just like me, that don't take the time to e-mail our concerns, and they are in the 100's of Thousands. >>>>>


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I lived in Va Beach for over 20yrs..*

Watched as development closed many areas for the shorebound angler... Use to go near Owls Creek inside of Rudee.. I had a boss that was a fisherman.. So,every friday,my helper (who also fished with me in Hatteras) and I went down there and caught enough mullet so we could all fish,and got off early because of it..  I watched as they stopped all access to that.. Then there was a place behind Lynhaven Inlet that I used to catch the devil out of pups,bluefish,and specks on grubs and mirrorlures.. Just awsume fishing back there when it was a full moon.. I asked a freind if it was still there,he said "Yes,but you can't get back there it's all developed now.. There are other examples of how this has happened all over Hampton Roads area..

You would think though,that a NATIONAL PARK which IS OPEN to public access with NO DEVELOPMENT would provide a safe haven to fish all ya want... Well,after that meeting I attended the other night,as well as looking at the map and the graph they had for what they were going to take,I was astonished... When they get done,we might as well have had Hatteras Island "privatized" as Va Beach.. The only difference is one is being developed for houses and what residence refer to as "MY BEACH".. The other is a National Park,so it can't be developed.. Instead,they take away your fishing privelege by making it all into a "non-access WILDLIFE REFUGE!!  

Maybe I'm just paranoid here,and feel that special intrest groups are GOING TO TAKE AWAY MY RIGHTS AS A PUBLIC CITIZEN TO FISH OR HUNT.. After taking a long look at this for 50yrs of fishing combining fresh and salt,I REALLY BELIEVE this to be true...


----------



## cobia man (Jun 12, 2007)

Drumdum, I think we all need to march on Washington with our beach buggies like the farmers did years ago.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,they just staked off some of the S end of Ocracoke yesterday,according to a freind of mine...


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

*Rights March*



cobia man said:


> Drumdum, I think we all need to march on Washington with our beach buggies like the farmers did years ago.


 I couldn’t agree more; I too have been fishing the OBX for
about 50yrs and the end of this era is well in sight.
I think that a march to Washington, D.C. (or more appropriate location) is an excellent idea.
It will take a massive effort to pull-off and I think now might be the
time to begin considerations.
I am willing to be an initiator and major player in this effort
as I think we will realize a significant interest, between
surf fishermen/ladies and vacationers, alike. 

Roy


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Roy,I think this battle is one that has to be fought in a court of law.. Last "mini march" that was done,the media made everyone involved look like stone cold idiots.. They interviewed a conservationist for his point of view,and really no one spoke up for us.. A march could have the same affect,as they have $ and the media on their side... Reason why I think it should be done in a court of law,is the economic impact study.. Any judge worth his or her salt should be able to see right through it.. Plus OBPA will do another "unbiased study" to counter the "BOGUS" one that has been presented by USFWL... 
By doing this,it will have been thrown out of court two times.. You better believe before they come back with more hairbrain ideas like a wintering closure that last from July to May they'll have their ducks in a row.. 
In the meantime we keep letters and e-mails flowing to powers that be that special intrest seems to be the ruleing body over USFWL.. Might even get an exemption,who knows..

JMHO


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> .. Last "mini march" that was done,the media made everyone involved look like stone cold idiots.. They interviewed a conservationist for his point of view,and really no one spoke up for us..
> JMHO


It sounds as if we could really use a "surffisher spokesperson" or two. Is there someone in our ranks that is well versed on this topic and can make the media aware that they can be contacted for comment? The media loves controversy, so I'd think that presenting "opposing points of view" would be something they would pursue, even though these types of "convservation causes" are typically something backed more by liberals, and hence more likely to attact the attention of the mainstream media.

and another thing ... money talks  ... if the local businesses are made to fuly understand the economic impact of reduced number of people fishing, then maybe they would support having some sort of posters on display at their place of business to increase public awareness.

I believe that you are correct that people usually don't care a lot about an issue in OBX because it doesn't affect them ... sad, but true, and all the more important that the folks (business owners and fishermen) in OBX fight the good fight


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> It sounds as if we could really use a "surffisher spokesperson" or two. Is there someone in our ranks that is well versed on this topic and can make the media aware that they can be contacted for comment? The media loves controversy, so I'd think that presenting "opposing points of view" would be something they would pursue, even though these types of "convservation causes" are typically something backed more by liberals, and hence more likely to attact the attention of the mainstream media.
> 
> and another thing ... money talks  ... if the local businesses are made to fuly understand the economic impact of reduced number of people fishing, then maybe they would support having some sort of posters on display at their place of business to increase public awareness.
> 
> I believe that you are correct that people usually don't care a lot about an issue in OBX because it doesn't affect them ... sad, but true, and all the more important that the folks (business owners and fishermen) in OBX fight the good fight


 On that note:
I was so happy I could bust when I saw this link on Open Forum!!! 

http://www.charlotte.com/outdoors/story/180479.html

Finally an article with *our side of this issue speaks!!*


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*USFWS is violating the ESA*

USFWS opinion on the current bird plan

1. will likely have only slight impact on wintering population, and
2. may actually result in improvement to habitat/.

Section 3(5)(A) of the ESA states that if no special protective measures are required, the area is by definition NOT Critical Habitat.

*Scope of habitat proposal*

Ramp 4 to north end of hatteras *including any sandbars that develope in Oregon Inlet[/]

Old lighthouse to ramp 49 in Frisco

Ramp 55 in Hatteras to 1 mile south of ramp 59 in Ocracoke including any sandbars that develope in Hatteras Inlet[/]

Ramp 72 in Ocracoke to the inlet including any sandbars that develope in Ocracoke Inlet[/]*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

for access said:


> USFWS opinion on the current bird plan
> 
> 1. will likely have only slight impact on wintering population, and
> 2. may actually result in improvement to habitat/.
> ...


*

Yeap Jim and Ginny,no doubt their strategy has all to do with more land aquisitions,and "creating" habitat... 

Another part of their strategy that they didn't bring up at the meeting,was their wanting the Long Bridge.. Everything that is in this plan about OI revolves around stopping that short bridge...

Fisherfreinds,we need to get involved,or miss the boat on some of the finest surf fishing the east coast of the US has to offer.. If you look at the "new critical habitat" additions (dredge islands,and newly formed islands around inlets) this is not just a land based thing.. They WILL STOP all dredging around inlets due to these islands,and therefore shut down every inlet on the outer banks to boats as well.. Like was said before I may be paranoid,(thinking they are trying to shut down all fishing on OBX) but when it walks like a duck it's a dern duck,imho...*


----------



## Berdman (Mar 30, 2007)

*New Supporter.*

Folks,

I am new to this forum, but have read a many of the fishing reports and instructional forums. Now, I read about the suggested Beach Closures. This really got in my blood. I have sent emails in the past to Mr Murray about the bird closures but this one got me off my behind. I have sent my concerns to all the representatives listed in this forum and from the state of VA. I will be in Hatteras on the Fourth and you can believe my contributions to OBPA and the such will be made. I just hope that many of the you will do the same.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Do you think they will be running rough-shot over the Corps of Engineers? They are responsible for maintaining the waterways for boat traffic, public and private. 

When the USFWS start stepping on their toes they just may get their feelings hurt.

With all the good these Damn people could be doing with: fish kills , menhaden (Va), ect, ect. Why, for the life of me are they bent on destroying the ORV access on CHNS beaches.

For the birds, what, a dozen or so? Some found "scraping", some "brooded", "aerial displays" and "this one may be the one from that nest" or "this pair from that area may be from the last area".

Again for the life of me I can't make sense of this Habitat Closure! They placed a closure last year at the point proper area right? That made a lot of sense! From the dune to the waterline. I heard some areas were under water, the "snorkel tern" area. Nice! That was perfect! That kept the birdies safe! Those closures kept us out and it kept us from getting around it. Now a complete closure?

If not the birds then what, the elite? The folks that want the island for their big houses and no "little people?

I've had all I can stand! I'm putting pen to paper and joining ALL the folks on this mailing campaign!

NO MORE ACCESS? MY ARSE!

Sorry if I'm rambling... I'm bent  

Mark


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Berdman said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but have read a many of the fishing reports and instructional forums. Now, I read about the suggested Beach Closures. This really got in my blood. I have sent emails in the past to Mr Murray about the bird closures but this one got me off my behind. I have sent my concerns to all the representatives listed in this forum and from the state of VA. I will be in Hatteras on the Fourth and you can believe my contributions to OBPA and the such will be made. I just hope that many of the you will do the same.


 Keep them coming folks,with the enemy us fishermen are up against we need all the voices we can get!! Just wish Va Pilot as well as other papers across the nation would follow the Charlotte papers lead,and put something into print that gives our point of view.. I feel we are the majority,but at times I wonder with all the press they get vs us..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Check out this link!!*

Thanks to all that have helped so far,but we need as many responces as possible.. 

This link will sum it up for you from a well educated,retired employee of the government..

http://www.obpa.org/obpa_newsBlog.asp


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*These are the addresses of some of the people that need to be contacted*

COMMENT-CRICTICAL HABITAT EIS 
Pete Benjamin, Field Supervisor 
U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service 
Raleigh Fish and Wildlife Office 
Post Office Box 33726 
Raleigh, North Carolina 27636-3726 


DEPARTMENT OF THE INTERIOR 
Dirk Kempthorne 
Secretary of the Interior 
Department of the Interior 
1849 C Street, N.W. 
Washington, DC 20240 


DARE COUNTY BOARD OF COMMISSIONERS 
Dare County Board of Commissioners 
Warren Judge 
4016 Ivy Lane 
Kitty Hawk, NC 27949


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*Deadline approaching soon*

Only 9 days left (7/31). Get your comments out, mine will be pubished soon. Let's take one more item off the table as the evirons. are attempting to have us come to the table as beggers.

Do you think the timing of the judges ruling and the final publication of the protected species plan is a coincidence? They didn't get the point and inlets or a ban on night time driving. NPS flat out said, its not necessary.

Do you think the timing of the critical habitat designation is a coincidence? It covers much of the same areas they didn't get in the protected species plan.

Do you think the timing of the court ruling is a coincidence? Reg. Neg. (ORV Planning) is on the move. DOW has a seat on the comittee. So what happens if they follow through with the notice of intent to sue over the protected species plan or they reinclude us in the suite to have ORVs banned from the park because we don't have an approved ORV plan? 

With the comment period open for the reg. neg. committee they could loose their seat due to public outcry. Hence, they have to go through the back door for now.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Join Obpa Today*

In addition to sending letters we need to make sure that our voices are heard at any and all meetings that will be convened in the next few weeks. The best way to do that is through the OBPA. If you're already a member, buy a calander, if you have a calander-send a donation.
The Envro-Nazis have deep pockets and we need your financial support if we hope to defeat them and keep our beaches open for all citizens of this great country. Philly Jack


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Philly Jack said:


> In addition to sending letters we need to make sure that our voices are heard at any and all meetings that will be convened in the next few weeks. The best way to do that is through the OBPA. If you're already a member, buy a calander, if you have a calander-send a donation.
> The Envro-Nazis have deep pockets and we need your financial support if we hope to defeat them and keep our beaches open for all citizens of this great country. Philly Jack


 Time is running out on our replies folks,imho,it is VERY IMPORTANT to get your comments in... We need numbers and lots of them to help keep the "special intrest" in check with this issue..
Philly Jack is correct.. Helping the OBPA helps fund the legal battles that are sure to come from this.. Somewhere along the line we need a national group that will fight this foe in congress through lobbying as well as in the legal system.. A foe that constantly uses wildlife as a pretext for stopping BOTH hunting and fishing across this country..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*OK Folks two days left!!*

Can't stress how important it is that they get your comments to get an exemption from these wintering closures..


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*A form letter*

Here is a form letter that will be sent automatically for you. It focuses on transportation issues but it will work.

http://www.replacethebridgenow.com/contact_letter.php


----------

